# I know passenger ratings are useless, but...



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a new system for rating Pax. I countdown from 5 minutes:

0-1 minute wait - 5 star
1-3 minute wait - 4 star
3-5 minute wait - 1 star
5+ minute wait - collect my $4

Add variables for things like - short trip (-1) star, if no tip (Tipping, what's that). 

What are y'all doing?

PS - I had one pax that came out of house right when it hit 5 minute. I cancelled. Is that a dick move? Probably was gonna be a $3 ride anyway.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you piss me off, 1 star. Everybody else, 5 stars.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

2x plus surges get a 5 star if they are going more than 10 km.

Tippers get 5 stars even if they are going couple of km because they know the value of a service, and appreciate it by tipping.

Everybody else gets 4 stars and below.

I don't wait more than 5 minutes and I don't pick up anybody with a rating lower than 4.6. I've learned my lesson on a couple of occasions while picking up lower rated pax. Never again.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I base my rating scale 80% on whether or not the passenger tips, and 20% on everything else. No one with surge 2.5x or less gets 5 stars without a tip. Any silly wait costs them too.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

scooterabc said:


> I base my rating scale 80% on whether or not the passenger tips, and 20% on everything else. No one with surge 2.5x or less gets 5 stars without a tip. Any silly wait costs them too.


Great Advice To Work By!


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> I have a new system for rating Pax. I countdown from 5 minutes:
> 
> 0-1 minute wait - 5 star
> 1-3 minute wait - 4 star
> ...


How do u know when 5 mins are up?I know u can count down but do u have a system or a way? I think there's a app that counts from when u accept request it starts counting. I just wish in Indiana there were still cancelation fees. For some reason they stopped cancelation fees. No more 5$. Just lost time. but when I'm out in Chicago or Illinois I get cancel fees


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

uberRonSmith said:


> How do u know when 5 mins are up?


Is this a serious question?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> How do u know when 5 mins are up?I know u can count down but do u have a system or a way? I think there's a app that counts from when u accept request it starts counting. I just wish in Indiana there were still cancelation fees. For some reason they stopped cancelation fees. No more 5$. Just lost time. but when I'm out in Chicago or Illinois I get cancel fees


Use the countdown timer on your smartphone.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*How about all 1 star ratings unless you get a decent tip. Thats my style and im sticking to it*


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

jonnyplastic said:


> *How about all 1 star ratings unless you get a decent tip. Thats my style and im sticking to it*


Do you deserve a tip for every ride you do?


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Do you deserve a tip for every ride you do?


Yes, 100%


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

jonnyplastic said:


> Yes, 100%


Why?


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*Because I am personable and most importantly take every riders safety extremely important.*


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

jonnyplastic said:


> *Because I am personable and most importantly take every riders safety extremely important.*


I feel same way. Everyone tips cab drivers. I don't see why not tipped atleast 2$ . but I understand uber is a cashless transaction but I personally would still tip my driver just like I tip waiters. ice even tipped a tire repair shop for fixing a flat tire. I truly believe we deserve a couple dollars tip. but don't ever get them.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*People who don't tip are cheap, selfish, scum. Point. Blank. Period. I don't know how they live with themselves and it's sad their parents never taught them better.*


----------



## K Smith (Jan 15, 2015)

Only newbies use a rating system to make themselves feel better because they think the rating system actually have an affect on the passengers - WRONG!
The rest of us give 1's simply because we are forced to get to the next screen. The ratings system is completely and totally useless and a farce. I've given out more than several hundred 1's and yet to receive any comments from Uber. Because of this post, my guess is that an Uber troll will post something that Uber will deactivate me, go figure.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> How do u know when 5 mins are up?I know u can count down but do u have a system or a way?


]







[


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

K Smith said:


> Only newbies use a rating system to make themselves feel better because they think the rating system actually have an affect on the passengers - WRONG!
> The rest of us give 1's simply because we are forced to get to the next screen. The ratings system is completely and totally useless and a farce. I've given out more than several hundred 1's and yet to receive any comments from Uber. Because of this post, my guess is that an Uber troll will post something that Uber will deactivate me, go figure.


Well, you seem to be missing the point...

Scenario:

I receive a request from someone who is 10 minutes away.

Rating: 4.95 (ACCEPT)

Rating: 4.23 (DECLINE)

The customer with a bad rating can wait longer and get picked up by a new or less experienced driver. They've earned it!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> Is this a serious question?


This is why uber gets away with this. If you can't tell time you almost certainly can't do math.


----------

